# Black Pollen - South Carolina



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

For those of you who did not know, one of my customers who purchased some of my Russian nucs I sold him answered my question. Liriodendron tulipifera (yellow poplar or tulip poplar) produces dark brown to black pollen.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, James. I will be looking for that as a sign that our popular is getting going.


----------

